
Ask HN: What did you pay for firstnamelastname.com - the_cat_kittles
just curious what a reasonable figure is for a domain like matthewsmith.com or davidrandall.com, guess it probably depends if your name is common or not?
======
Schwolop
Mine was far too expensive, so I spent three years getting a Ph.D. and bought
drtomallen.com instead.

------
TaylorGood
Assuming your first+last is already being parked by someone? Was able to get
mine at a registrar, but it was my nickname where I paid a "premium" about 7
years ago... five letters and I really wanted it. Negotiated a guy from $3000
to $300. More specifically, his first response was $3000 then I waited three
months and offered $300. He had a formal landing page.. no different from
hugedomains.com - I've noticed for non-brandable "premium" domains these
services are trying to get $1-2k for personal domains.

------
girvo
I pay $10/y, one of the benefits of having a rather not popular last name

------
zhte415
About $50/year on initial registration, but that's because .coms were so
expensive then / seemed expensive / didn't find cheaper options.

Then $10 / year. And now $15 / year on a registrar I trust with security a
fair bit more.

Reason for a change in paying a little more for a much better (perceived, at
least) service was I started getting mails from someone with the (almost same)
name suggesting I 'give' him my domain name (and Twitter, and Gmail, and
LinkedIn, etc). Give him. As 'I was not using it'. Despite having it as
primary email address for ~15 years and a small placeholder page for namecard,
logins, ssh, personal projects, cloud hosting, etc. Persistent, timed emails,
every 6 months or so. And he was in SEO so perhaps somewhat cluefull of dark
arts, so move to a non-cheapest registrar.

If you're on the reverse, check your registrar is providing a secure service,
for example passwords not (or seeming to be, based on login hints), in plain
text.

------
banhfun
I have a relatively uncommon last name, so I got my domain name at the
standard price for a domain name ($11/year at Dynadot)

------
echeese
My last name is shared with about 8 people in my country, so I managed to snag
lastname.ca and now my email is firstname@lastname.ca (but I still own
firstname@firstnamelastname.com which is a mouthful.) lastname.com is parked
but it keeps getting renewed shortly before it expires. Both domains cost
around $10/yr

------
Shane325
I reached out to the owner of my name.com and we agreed on $100. He wanted
$4000 but when he realized that I just wanted to host a personal site he was
happy taking $100.

------
PatentTroll
I tried lastname.email but had trouble validating the address
first@lastname.email at a lot of places. Lucked out though and found a tld
with the last two letters of my last name, now I'm first@lastna.me and I think
it's slick. Hard as hell to explain to customer service reps that there's no
'.com' at the end of it though.

------
Gustomaximus
I'd probably pay up to $500 but really it's all up to you.

I registered firstnamelastname.com a few years ago which was fortunite as
there a few of my name about. Someone later registered my local county domain
and used to putting heavy religious stuff on it so I regret not buying that
one too now as occasionally people confuse .com and the country domain.

------
mrvagabond
I originally tried to find lastname.com, but that was already taken. So I got
lastname.me. Now my email is firstname@lastname.me. Later on I registered
firstnamelastname.com and fistnamelastname.me just to be safe.

The .me domains are more expensive, but I really like them for use as a
personal domain. I pay $75/y for three domains.

------
iends
$1000

:(

Took me almost 10 years to get. Finally used network solutions certified offer
service instead of paying the 10k and 5k previously quoted.

~~~
endemic
After 10 years, doesn't sound too bad actually.

------
loumf
I got it a long time ago, so just ~$10/year for over a decade.

I did once get contacted by one of my dopppelnamers, who happened to be the
lead guitarist of an 80's one-hit wonder band (and now solo), but I didn't
want to give it up.

I have the .com, but he dominates SEO for our name.

------
gadders
I think I just paid the regular .com amount from when I first registered it 10
years or more ago.

My surname also ends in BY so I recently bought a Belorussian domain for it so
my website is [firstname].[partofsurname].by and email address is
[firstname]@[partofsurname].by

------
saiko-chriskun
I've been using nbolt.io even though I own neillbolton.com. Is the .com worth
it?

~~~
cjsturgess
nbolt.io sounds better in my opinion.

------
keviv
FirstnameLastname.com was taken so I registered firstname-lastname.com ($8
back then). Though, I'd waited for 3 years for FirstnameLastname.com to expire
and when it happened I grabbed it.

------
ConroyBumpus
I have an unusual last name - firstinitiallastname.com was about $10 per year.

------
ganeshkrishnan
It depends on how common your name + lastname is. I have a very common first
name + last name among Indians and plenty at silicon valley but I got mine few
years back at my registrar for $13 per year.

------
Kpourdeilami
both my first and last name are very rare so I could get it for $10/yr

------
Garvey
£8.10 firstnamelastname.com

£4.46 firstnamelastname.co.uk

Fairly common firstname, Surname: 18,714th most common surname in the world,
Approximately 27,829 people bear this surname

~~~
bbcbasic
Where did you get the stats?

~~~
Garvey
[http://forebears.co.uk/](http://forebears.co.uk/)

------
bbcbasic
I have a relatively uncommon last name, so I got my domain name at the
standard price for a domain name ($11/year at Namecheap)

------
herbst
I have lastname.localtld costs me $15. I think local tlds make much more sense
for name domains than generics like .com.

~~~
stevekemp
I picked $firstname.$localTLD in 1999, at the time I had to use register.com
and I paid $79 a year for about five years. Nowadays the pricing is closer to
$10.

------
vortico
$10 for a .name domain. I think it's appropriate for personal sites, although
.com would be nicer.

------
wingerlang
I've got an .se domain with my unique last name which is something around $15
per year.

------
yagyu
~$12/year for jonaseinarsson.se and .com (it wasn't taken)

Semi-common name in Sweden.

------
sheraz
I'm lucky. Exotic name. And I've had it for 10+ years. $10/year

------
Raed667
I got firstname.it for around 7$ PS: 4 letter uncommon first name

~~~
meric
I raed.it. Good looking website.

~~~
Raed667
Thanks, it helps with the job hunt.

------
cm2012
Just make up a middle initial and put it on your resume :)

------
wprapido
my name + lastname mix is rare so i just paid regular registration fee

------
ericzawo
myname .com was several hundred(?) so i moved to myname.co and it's about
11$/year.

------
akras14
$10 per year - alexkras.com

------
brandoncordell
$7.99/yr I believe.

------
bedrovesen
got mine in around 2005 for about $8 a year

------
a_lifters_life
$11/yr

------
_RPM
I paid 10.

------
majurg
$10

------
nstart
12 USD :D

